# cheap lights?



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

ive never grew bud b4 and juss recently decided to giv it a shot. from the imformation i got so far i think i wanna do a sog method. want to do hydro but still not sure bout dat. i want to grow twelve plants flowered quickly with a short vegitation period. ive been researchin about lights and found dat mh is good for vegitating and hps for flowering. and ive also find out dat i can not aford any of these. wut kind of lights should i get for cloning  vegitating and flowering for under or around 50 buks??


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 6, 2006)

Dropping $25 at walmart will easily get a new grow through the first 3 weeks...

4 CFLs
4 Socket fixtures...

~poof~ 

Your very own fledgling grow set-up.

must be an echo around here or something


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

wut can i use for the flowering tho? can i use cfls for that too?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2006)

sum_kid said:
			
		

> wut can i use for the flowering tho? can i use cfls for that too?


  If you do you'll have thin under developed buds..Save your loot and bid on a MH or HPS on ebay.. I use a 400MH for flower and for a little under $60 you can get   a nice fluro setup from lowes for veg..


----------

